# This is justified right?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I totally get where you are coming from. But don't be afraid of handling bigger boats. I can launch and recover my Pure Bay by myself if need be. Sure it takes longer than with a capable deck hand but its no big deal.

Yes they cost a bit of money, are more expensive to run and maintain, and just bigger deal all the way around to manage. I LOVE the flexibility of having two boats. If you can afford it what the heck. Your time on this earth is short in the big scheme of things and you never know when your time is up. Enjoy life, prudently of course, while you can.

PS - Sight fishing off a big bay boat is fun!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

> I totally get where you are coming from. But don't be afraid of handling bigger boats. I can launch and recover my Pure Bay by myself if need be. Sure it takes longer than with a capable deck hand but its no big deal.
> 
> Yes they cost a bit of money, are more expensive to run and maintain, and just bigger deal all the way around to manage. I LOVE the flexibility of having two boats. If you can afford it what the heck. Your time on this earth is short in the big scheme of things and you never know when your time is up. Enjoy life, prudently of course, while you can.
> 
> PS - Sight fishing off a big bay boat is fun!


Nice Red!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I love that the redfish is so big you have to sit down to get a picture with it. Awesome!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Well said SkiffinIdaho! Great fish btw!

Hey Jappy,  put a simple mud motor on the back of that john boat and you'll look at skinny water fishing in a whole new light!   

And do what SkiffinIdaho says and get a bigger boat, have the best of both worlds, don't worry about it and have fun! You only go around once and who cares what anybody else thinks!


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Im going to end up keeping the old war eagle for sentimental reasons. Plus it is definitely needed during certain Poker runs in SC.

I think the bigger boat is going to come a little bit later. Being a young guy, it's hard to shell out major moolah for a larger bay boat. I've got that Warren Buffett attitude (FRUGAL) but I'm trying to convert to Jimmy Buffett...


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

If you want to save some cash, take a look at these:

http://sportsmanboatsmfg.com/20-island-bay-2015/

http://bullsbayboats.com/bb2000.html

Island is made by Sportsman, a company started by a guy from Sea Pro and a guy from Key West. Bulls Bay is made by Pioneer and are made from the old Sea Pro molds. Quality, well built boats without all the flashy stuff to keep the price down. New boat/motor/trailer with full warranties and dealer service, and there should be plenty locally available in South Carolina. Island has an 18 and a 20, Bulls Bay has a 17, 20, and 22.

Ankona also has a 20' bay boat now (or soon) which should be reasonably priced like their other boats.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

My first boat was a 1648 Lowe.  I caught more fish in it, than any of the boats I have owned since combined.  I didn't have much of a budget as I was just getting started in life. I have owned many of the boats I dreamt about since then.  The cruel irony is, to have the money to buy what I wanted I didn't have the time.  Reflecting back on it "Miss Sunshine" was the best boat I ever owned.  I named her that because she could do near about anything in the sunshine state which is where I was coming back too when I got out of the Marines.  I caught reds, trout, cobia, gigged flounder all up and down coastal NC, big reds and trout in the mosquito lagoon when we lived there for a few years. Tons of bass and bluegill.  I also shot a bunch of ducks and snipe using that boat.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

When my dad and I were boat shopping Bull's Bay had a 15 foot model that appeared to be very well built. The hull design was good and appeared solid. The only thing that stopped him from getting one was the rod storage and dry storage were both poorly laid out. That said the bigger models look okay in that respect. We were told they were being built by someone who branched off from scout boats so if that's true they probably are sturdy.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think Pioneer was started by someone from Scout. Not positive though.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Ditch the jon boat. It will be the best thing you have ever done for yourself. Take a picture and frame it for sentimental value. 

Jon boats are great starters, but the material is just inferior to composites in all categories. Tensile, compressive ductility, corrosion resistance, sound, repair ability and looks.

You will never regret it.

My $0.02


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CW, I would agree if it was a riveted boat.  But if it's a welded boat, then where Jappy lives where there are oysters and grass marshes, then you can turn that boat into a machine to get you back in the places where you would never take a fiberglass boat in.  Plus you CAN repair an aluminum boat.  Just weld it back up!   

Flip the boat over, light sand and zinc primer coat it and have the bottom sprayed a "*smooth*" but thick coat (1/4") up to the water line, with Rhino Lining or Line-X (you can get it in canteen green).  Then, flip it back over and do the same in the inner bottom, benches and decks with a mild non-skid texture (not that aggressively course texture you see in truck beds).  Then foam mat pad it on the inside floors and decks with that foam pad you get from Lowes or Home Depot, that you can remove and wash.  

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Norsk-Stor-Multi-Purpose-24-in-x-24-in-Interlocking-Gray-Foam-Flooring-Recyclamat-4-Pieces-240247/204318886


Finally, put a mud motor on it and you're in business! You wouldn't regret it!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bz-fGFjRuw

No relation to the name!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I use to be of the opinion that aluminum was superior when it came to rocky bottom until I spent some time out west in a Claka craft drifting down the snake river.  We crashed it into rocks, ran it onto gravel bars and even up onto the concrete at the boat ramp and all it did was scratch the gel coat a little.  No one out there runs aluminum drift boats because they are so loud.

From their webpage where they feature powerboats going down rocky rivers.

"100 YEAR GUARANTEE 

Since 1977, ClackaCraft has built fiberglass drift boats of the highest quality. Every phase of construction undergoes extensive inspection to ensure that the finished product is unequaled in the industry. ClackaCraft hulls are entirely hand laid for maximum strength and long life. All components and hardware are selected for durability and long-term performance. We have so much confidence in our manufacturing process that we provide, for the original owner, a 100-year guarantee against punctures and leaks on the hull of all ClackaCraft Drift Boats"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes I understand CW, I can make a glass boat to withstand bullets, but the kid already has a free aluminum boat as a backup / 2nd boat that he can rig for a 2nd purpose.  Btw, the sprayed in bed liner helps to deaden the noise and makes it extremely durable (resist oyster scaring) for a fraction of the cost of buying another boat, not to mention add the cheap foam pad for the flooring.  Besides, he's already got a new (newer) ride for the flats.

They still running aluminum boats up in AK rivers, LA bayous and FL swamps.   

Btw, he lives where there are mud, oysters, grass marshes, mud....  Did I mention mud?     and no place to drop off and pick up a drift boat.


----------

